# 400V USV für Motorantrieb



## PeBi (16 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Wir haben hier folgendes Problem:
Ein  beim Kunden vorhandener Motorantrieb soll auch bei Netzausfall noch  1-mal für etwa 1 Minute gefahren werden können. Der Motorantrieb ist von  AUMA (AUMAMATIC) das heisst, im Motorantrieb selbst ist die  Wendeschützsteuerung integriert. Der Antrieb ist also ständig mit 400V  versorgt und wird mit entsprechenden Steuerbefehlen gestartet bzw.  gestoppt.In der Vergangenheit haben wir ähnliche Antriebe (jedoch mit  externer Wendeschützschaltung) bereits umgerüstet. Hier konnten wir  durch ein zusätzlich eingebautes Sanftstartgerät die Problematik des  Anlaufstroms in den Griff bekommen.
Das Problem ist jetzt  eigentlich eine geeignete 400V USV zu finden die auch für den  Anlaufstrom eines Motorantriebs ausgelegt ist. Bei fast allen  USV-Herstellern findet man eine maximale Überlastfähigkeit von 150%, was  für einen solchen Motorantrieb einfach zu wenig ist. Die USV auf  maximalen Anlaufstrom auszulegen, wäre die teuerste Lösung, aber  irgendwie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.
Die uns bekannten Motordaten:
P = 7,5kW
IN = 10
IA/IN = 5.8
Gibt es hierzu irgendwelche Erfahrungen ?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (16 Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich habe bislang eine Lüftungsanlage mal über eine USV gestützt. Das waren leicht entzündliche Dämpfe, deswegen musste die Absaugung auch bei Netzausfall weiter laufen. Leistungsmäßig war es etwa deine Größenordnung.

Wir haben also im Schaltschrank in den Lastabgängen einen Abgang für die USV gehabt. Dessen Abgang wurde dann über eine neue Klemmleiste in den Schrank geführt und dort auf die verschiedenen Motoren verteilt (ich meine auch Steuertrafos - die 24V war eh mit einer eigenen USV abgesichert). Jedenfalls fuhr die USV immer mit und konnte dann UNTERBRECHUNGSFREI umschalten. Ich denke mal den WS/DS gleichgerichtet, mit auf die Batterien, und wieder in Sinusform verhext.

Eingesetzt wurde ein System von www.[B]jovyatlas[/B].de/ - kostenpunkt nen Kleinwagen


----------



## winnman (17 Januar 2011)

Stimmen deine Angaben für den Antrieb (750W für den Motor würde ich glauben, zusätzlich kommt meist noch eine Heizung, . . .)
Wenn Motor <1000W, dann:
Such mal nach kleinen Fu´s die du mit 230V einphasig anspeisen kannst.
Den FU versorgst du ann über eine kleine 1phasige USV.
(Eine kleine USV wird zu testzwecken wohl irgendwo aufzutrieben sein)

Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------

